# Missing Link or similar supplement?



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried Missing Link? How did it work out for you? Is the another all around supplement that works better? I'm looking for something with Omega 3 and possibly some joint support.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I've been wondering too about Dinovite. People I know use it for their doggies and say it's great. I asked the vet about it and she said I could give it a try, that it surely would not hurt...and then also mentioned another one...the Missing Link you are asking about. I'm sorry I don't know much more, but hopefully others will help us out here.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

for omega 3 i like www.nordicnatural.com omega 3 - missing link has a lot of ingredients in it - for joint support cosequin many really see great results with


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 28 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768994


> for omega 3 i like www.nordicnatural.com omega 3 - missing link has a lot of ingredients in it - for joint support cosequin many really see great results with[/B]




Yes, I like Nordic Naturals and Cosequin much better than Missing Link.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

For the nordic naturals, do you use the pet products? Do you use the cod liver oil of the gel caps? Are the gel caps small enough for a Maltese? I've tried Salmon Oil and Fish Oil before. The Salmon Oil stinks something awful and none of my pets seem to like it, not even the cats. The fish oil capsules were too big and had to be punctured, which again was smelly and messy. I've also heard that some fish oils can give the dog an odor, have you noticed this with Nordic Naturals?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

For the Omega 3 you can use Flax oil, and it comes in liquid form available in Wal-Mart for I think about $4


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Perri wouldn't eat fish oil because of the smell either until I tried the Iceland Pure salmon oil. It doesn't have a smell and he eats it without a problem. Here is the site link: Iceland Pure


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Apr 28 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769167


> Perri wouldn't eat fish oil because of the smell either until I tried the Iceland Pure salmon oil. It doesn't have a smell and he eats it without a problem. Here is the site link: Iceland Pure[/B]



That's a good product too. BTW, Nordic Naturals has both animal and human supplements. I don't use Cod liver oil for Nikki, but I have used the human products for her, a few times a week.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 28 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769090


> For the Omega 3 you can use Flax oil, and it comes in liquid form available in Wal-Mart for I think about $4[/B]


What about plain flax seeds? I have some organic flax seeds I bought to cook with.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Apr 28 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769167


> Perri wouldn't eat fish oil because of the smell either until I tried the Iceland Pure salmon oil. It doesn't have a smell and he eats it without a problem. Here is the site link: Iceland Pure[/B]


Thank you I will definately check it out!

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 28 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769175


> That's a good product too. BTW, Nordic Naturals has both animal and human supplements. I don't use Cod liver oil for Nikki, but I have used the human products for her, a few times a week.[/B]


Which human supplements do you use for your Malt? I've only looked at the pet supplements so far. I know it's a good brand, my mom takes some of them.


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

I just started my little one on Dream Coat. It's supplement made by the Halo Pet company. You may want to look at the ingridents and read the reviews from this link.

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp...a5-70f20b67f1f0


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Apr 28 2009, 06:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769260


> QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Apr 28 2009, 04:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769167





> Perri wouldn't eat fish oil because of the smell either until I tried the Iceland Pure salmon oil. It doesn't have a smell and he eats it without a problem. Here is the site link: Iceland Pure[/B]


Thank you I will definately check it out!

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Apr 28 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769175


> That's a good product too. BTW, Nordic Naturals has both animal and human supplements. I don't use Cod liver oil for Nikki, but I have used the human products for her, a few times a week.[/B]


Which human supplements do you use for your Malt? I've only looked at the pet supplements so far. I know it's a good brand, my mom takes some of them.
[/B][/QUOTE]

These are good. I don't use the Nordic naturals regularly, just once in a while as Nikki regularly gets dehydrated wild salmon treats and hemp oil. 

http://www.vitacost.com/Nordic-Naturals-DHA

http://www.vitacost.com/Nordic-Naturals-Omega-3-Pet


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Apr 28 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769257


> QUOTE (Starsmom @ Apr 28 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769090





> For the Omega 3 you can use Flax oil, and it comes in liquid form available in Wal-Mart for I think about $4[/B]


What about plain flax seeds? I have some organic flax seeds I bought to cook with.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Whole seeds are like corn - a little hard to digest. If they are milled I don't think it would be an issue. I used the oil for Star - about 1/3 tsp for his size daily. I started giving him salmon oil, but I didn't care for his fishy breath. :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We use healthy motion for joint suppliment - Hunter likes it a lot and I feel like its working. We have only been using it for about 2 months but he is waking up less stiff.


http://www.rainbowlight.com/Categories~Cat...239ff28109.html


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

the omega 3 is better as cod liver is not anti-inflammatory and it is high in vitamin A and definitely not good for dogs with liver disease 

http://www.nordicnaturals.com/en/Pet_Produ...0/For_Your_Pet/ this one for people or pet - always heard capsules best as liquid can get rancid faster. 

hemp oil has perfect 3-6-9 ratio but for anti-inflammatory omega 3 is best - if using hemp nutiva is an excellent brand

wild anchovies and sardines these two are suppose to be a great source of omega 3 along with salmon oil 

I just never recommend supplementing a dog with fatty acids that has had pancreatitis as it can cause pancreatitis and happened to a yorkie on my group a week ago from salmon oil but she had had pancreatitis twice before and after salmon oil supplement she got it again 


QUOTE (mi_ku_5 @ Apr 28 2009, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769087


> For the nordic naturals, do you use the pet products? Do you use the cod liver oil of the gel caps? Are the gel caps small enough for a Maltese? I've tried Salmon Oil and Fish Oil before. The Salmon Oil stinks something awful and none of my pets seem to like it, not even the cats. The fish oil capsules were too big and had to be punctured, which again was smelly and messy. I've also heard that some fish oils can give the dog an odor, have you noticed this with Nordic Naturals?[/B]


----------

